# Mohawk 2010



## Colin Trailer (Mar 16, 2015)

Just about to take ownership of 2010 Mohawk with raised rear bed / full garage and half dinette. One careful previous owner since new. Anything I should be looking for or aware of?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just bumping this really as I've no knowledge of the Mohawk.

But I would re-iterate the general advice of checking on damp and payload.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

http://WWW.ATOCUK.COM


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Colin, I have a 2013 Mohawk with half dinette but not the full height garage. Its a well thought out very practical layout. Have friends with previous years models none report any major problems. Most of my snags have been minor ones sorted either myself or by the dealer. As others have mentioned have a damp check done (this would apply to any MH) A possible expensive fix could be the so called media unit in the dash, is it an original 12ele model! which have been an absolute nightmare or has it been replaced with the 13ele only marginally better. I went through 6 in 12 months its a cheapo unbranded expensive piece of chinese crap.


----------



## Colin Trailer (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Stewart for advice. I am probably going to change media unit for a Pioneer AVIC double din unit.


----------



## Colin Trailer (Mar 16, 2015)

Sorry, should have said. I had a pre-purchase inspection done and everything was OK apart from degradation of the gas hose.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Colin Trailer said:


> Just about to take ownership of 2010 Mohawk with raised rear bed / full garage and half dinette. One careful previous owner since new. Anything I should be looking for or aware of?


No big problems with the Mohawk , as said well thought out layout and pretty well put together . yes the media unit is crap I also fitted a Pioneer unit with sat nav brilliant kit , Enjoy


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

StewartJ;1323498 A possible expensive fix could be the so called media unit in the dash said:


> We have a 2012 Delaware which had the 12ele rubbish fitted but after a number of posts on here we told the dealer that we weren't the only ones with problems and the unit was changed to the newer 13ele.
> Different as chalk from cheese. The newer version has been terrific with excellent radio reception (don't know what they did to the aerial but it is so much better) and the sat-nav has been spot on......much better than my Garmin Camper.
> 
> The van is being traded in for a new Carthago in the next few days but one thing I will miss is the built in sat-nav.
> ...


----------



## Colin Trailer (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for comments.
Does anyone know where I can purchase a Pioneer AVIC-F960BT-C 'High-end 2 DIN Camper All--in-one entertainment and navigation system'. I have tied all the usual outlets and can only find one on eBay from Italy.


----------



## Colin Trailer (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone have any knowledge of Snooper Ventura Pro AVN S9010?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Colin Trailer said:


> Thanks for comments.
> Does anyone know where I can purchase a Pioneer AVIC-F960BT-C 'High-end 2 DIN Camper All--in-one entertainment and navigation system'. I have tied all the usual outlets and can only find one on eBay from Italy.


I have got a Pioneer double din radio and AVIC F130 navigation plugged into it. Superb bit of kit and easy to hide the little NAV box under the dash. Might be easier to source them as seperate units?

Tried a Snooper and sent it back for refund - no comparison to the Pioneer system

Mike


----------

